# The Coming Gun Grab



## JBS (May 19, 2009)

When I was in North Africa, I used to go to very large Bazaars, where I would watch the "spectacles", a rag-tag impromptu circus on the open streets, where performers would ply their tricks, and coax a few cents out of their audiences.  Jugglers, very young acrobats doing barefoot backflips, and the venerable snake charmers handling cobras would run their performances in the open air markets amidst the smell of roasted lamb, camel leather, and freshly squeezed orange juice.  The sights and sounds would first give the uninitiated a case of vertigo and then exhaustion.

I wasn't long in country when I learned the truth about the cobra handlers, however.  Even though children were coming near the snakes, the cobra handlers had done a number on them to make them safe.  They had removed the fangs from the cobra- a process that ultimately rendered them a death sentence since they could no longer eat.  They would die in as little as a month from starvation, and be replaced by another young cobra- fangs freshly removed.  The replacement cobra was still full of energy to entertain crowds, who had no idea these particular cobras were de-fanged and basically harmless.  The handlers used the cobras for personal gain, and then discarded them at the end of their short lives, and replace them with the next generation.

I once got to observe how it was done.  The snake handler would approach the cobra from the tail, and first touch it.  The cobra would instinctively strike where he felt the touch.  The handler would then approach from a different side, and touch.  Another strike.  This process would occur several times, until the cobra was fatigued, and stopped striking at every touch.  Next the handler would do these short strokes on the tail, moving away in anticipation of the strikes, but ultimately lulling the cobra to a state very near sleep.  The gentle strokes on the fatigued cobra keep it overwhelmed, but the familiarity of touching seemed to lower its defenses.  Finally, when the moment was right, and the cobra was the least responsive, the handler snatched the snake and violently pulled the fangs out with a pair of pliers.  In an unceremonious move, the cobra was stripped of the only defense method it ever had, as well as the ability to care for and feed itself.

As I read the news, I realize there has been so much touch and feel and so many false starts, that many of us are being lulled to sleep in just the same way, and as soon as we are fatigued, we are going to be de-fanged just like the cobras.








> Appearing on CBS' "60 Minutes" on April 12, Sen. Feinstein, author of the 1994 gun ban signed by Bill Clinton, said that she planned to introduce additional legislation banning firearms, but that she was waiting for an opportune time...
> 
> When pressed on whether and when gun bans would appear on Congress' agenda, Feinstein vowed, "*I'll pick the time and place.  No question about that*".


http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/InTheNews.aspx?ID=12349


----------



## Gypsy (May 19, 2009)

It's a constant watch, when one thing is happening on one hand you have to watch what is going on with the other hand.  There is no doubt that the far left will continue their attempts to void the second amendment.  Will we let them?   

Great post JBS.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (May 19, 2009)

100% agree.  and the sad thing is, people think we're a bunch of right-wing nuts clinging to our guns like old southern rebels to their slaves just prior to 1861.  it's bullshit.  we have a constitutional right, and in my opinion, a civic duty, to own firearms.  everyone who says otherwise is, in my opinion, either ignorant (by that I mean ill-informed)  or misguided.  I don't want to ban guns, register guns, limit guns, or dictate the types of guns I can legally own.  I think the only exclusivity on weapon ownership should be mental incapacity or convicted criminal behavior....  I think if you've proved you can't function in society either because you're evil or an asshole, or your batshit crazy, you don't get to own guns.  the rest of us will take up defense of our nation.  but what do I know.....  good post.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 20, 2009)

Holy Crap, what a great post JBS! :2c:


----------



## 08steeda (May 20, 2009)

JBS - ever thought about writing professionally! Started reading and was puzzled because the story didn't have a single gun in it! Great story by the way!!!

Then BAM, got hit right on the for-head!

Stay vigil, my friends!!!!

Great Post JBS!!!


----------



## Viper1 (May 20, 2009)

In the words of the film star Mr. Charlton Heston (rest in peace)

*"From my cold, dead hands."*


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Amen.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (May 30, 2009)

Japan never intended to invade the mainland US.
The Yamamoto quote is popular and often repeated, but it seems he never actualy said it.

http://wire.factcheck.org/2009/05/11/misquoting-yamamoto/


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 30, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> Japan never intended to invade the mainland US.
> The Yamamoto quote is popular and often repeated, but it seems he never actualy said it.
> 
> http://wire.factcheck.org/2009/05/11/misquoting-yamamoto/



Either way, I do think it's safe to say that it would be the very thing any invader would come to find.;)


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Wasn't exactly my point, but since you asked I guess it went something like this:

With General Tojo in charge of Japan's highest political office, it became clear the Army would lead the Navy into a war about which Yamamoto had serious reservations. He wrote to an ultranationalist;
*"Should hostilities once break out between Japan** and the US**, it is not enough that we take Guam **and the Philippines,** nor even Hawaii **and San Francisco**. To make victory certain, we would have to march into Washington** and dictate the terms of peace in the White House**. I wonder if our politicians.. [who speak so lightly of a Japanese-American war].. have confidence as to the final outcome and are prepared to make the necessary sacrifices."*


This quote was spread by the militarists, minus the last sentence, where it was interpreted in America as a boast that Japan would conquer the entire continental United States.

I understand his "awaken a sleeping giant" quote was an encapsulation also...and not "word for word".​


----------



## 8'Duece (May 30, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Either way, I do think it's safe to say that it would be the very thing any invader would come to find.;)




Assuming that their is a rifle behind every blade of grass, which is very certain, it would stand to think that the individual militia (citizens) are very well armed and ready to stand their ground in every means. :cool:

I don't give a fuck if he said it or he didn't, it's the truth.  Damn the gunbrabbers.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

B5R, did you know that the chinese symbol for ....;)

Shit, lost in translation. Read between the lines.  _| ||


----------



## 8'Duece (May 30, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> Japan never intended to invade the mainland US.
> The Yamamoto quote is popular and often repeated, but it seems he never actualy said it.
> 
> http://wire.factcheck.org/2009/05/11/misquoting-yamamoto/




So, because it was never in _writing_ that makes it a falsehoood ???

Ever think that maybe somebody heard him say it and repeated it ??? :uhh:


I wonder about you sometimes, or at least all the time.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Well, it's probably different in the original Japanese.:doh: 


:cool:
Thanks for the history factcheck B5R. 
Anyway, Back to JBS' thread...*"The Coming Gun Grab"*


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (May 30, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Wasn't exactly my point, but since you asked I guess it went something like this:
> 
> With General Tojo in charge of Japan's highest political office, it became clear the Army would lead the Navy into a war about which Yamamoto had serious reservations. He wrote to an ultranationalist;
> *"Should hostilities once break out between Japan** and the US**, it is not enough that we take Guam **and the Philippines,** nor even Hawaii **and San Francisco**. To make victory certain, we would have to march into Washington** and dictate the terms of peace in the White House**. I wonder if our politicians.. [who speak so lightly of a Japanese-American war].. have confidence as to the final outcome and are prepared to make the necessary sacrifices."*
> ...


The quote was clearly meant to warn that America would not give up and allow Japan to take East Asia.
Japan had no ambition to invade the mainland US.
Many Japanese warmongers believed that if they gave the US a bloody nose, that we woul not fight for Asia and the pacific.
Many realists who urged against war with the US warned that the US would fight to the end, and simply driving us away would only delay our return.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (May 30, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> So, because it was never in _writing_ that makes it a falsehoood ???
> 
> Ever think that maybe somebody heard him say it and repeated it ??? :uhh:
> 
> ...


So why let facts get in the way?

I support the 2nd Amendment.
I believe there is some truth to the quote attributed to Yamamoto.

But there's no proof _he_ ever said it and researchers who have tried to find it (even from someone who may have overheard it) have not been able to.

Ronald Reagan once said...
"The Republican Party requires the blood of babies to honor its pact with Satan."
I will continue to repeat this quote in mass emails until it catches on and is repeated enough that it is presumed to be true.
That it is not in writing anywhere, or able to be properly sourced, and won't be able to be traced back until years after his death... does not make it a falsehood... right?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 30, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> So why let facts get in the way?
> 
> I support the 2nd Amendment.
> I believe there is some truth to the quote attributed to Yamamoto.
> ...




Hey, I'm just sayin !


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> Japan had no ambition to invade the mainland US.


 
And you know this how...? (since it doesn't look like you will let us get back on JBS' thread)
:uhh:

And FWIW, I posted it cuz it was a chick with a gun, not for the quote, exactly. I'm kinda simple that way. 
Sorry, JBS. I Didn't know it was gonna start this same-o-same-o.


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2009)

Could we please keep the thread on topic, RE: the Coming Gun Grab?


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Free.


arizonaguide said:


> Anyway, Back to JBS' thread...*"The Coming Gun Grab"*


 





:2c:


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (May 30, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Could we please keep the thread on topic, RE: the Coming Gun Grab?


Apologies.
As to the subject of the coming gun grab... I don't believe it's going to happen and is as relevant a debate as the impending forced identity microchip implants... meaning... it ain't gonna happen.

Tougher gun laws?
probably.
A renewal of the Assault Waepons ban?
Most definitely.
New restrictions on certain types of ammo and weapons beyond assault weapons?
Possibly.
The government knocking on your door to take your guns?
Nope... ain't gonna happen.

paranoid folks on the far left believe the Republicans will outlaw free speech, censor the press, and completely tear down the separation of church and state.
I believe some new laws may infringe on our 2nd Amendment rights, just as other rights have been usurped by other laws... but I think a "coming gun grab" is just as likely as state religion or the end of free speech.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 30, 2009)

When guns are grabbed and outlawed and the possession of such guns are no longer available to the citizens of the U.S then we will we not touch on this subject again with disbelief ???? :uhh:


Is the sky falling ?  Yes it is, it started on November 4th 2008 and resides within the last 100+ day's of the current adminstration. 


Facism is among us and if you believe differently, then your blind without a cane. :cool:


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (May 30, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> When guns are grabbed and outlawed and the possession of such guns are no longer available to the citizens of the U.S then we will we not touch on this subject again with disbelief ???? :uhh:


Absolutely.
If they come for our guns, I will apologize. 


> Is the sky falling ?  Yes it is, it started on November 4th 2008 and resides within the last 100+ day's of the current adminstration.
> 
> Facism is among us and if you believe differently, then your blind without a cane. :cool:


Really?
When the last administration created new executive powers, allowed warrantless wiretaps, created the Patriot Act, appointed an Attorney General who denied the Constitution guaranteed US citizens Habeas Corpus, had a VP who denied being part of the executive or legislative branches as he saw convenient, an administration that refused to give sworn testimony or allow recordings of testimony, fired government employees who were disloyal to the party, and accused anyone who questioned their policies or asked for accountability as being unpatriotic and aiding our enemies... an administration that came to power by blocking the counting of votes... 

did you feel at any time during the last eight years that we were on the road to fascism?

No?
I know I didn't.
I thought we had a President who was a disaster but i never thought he was going to turn the country into a fascist dictatorship.

So why do you think now President Obama is taking us on the road to fascism?
What's different under Obama that only now do you see fascism?
the bailouts?

I find it ironic that many of the same people who overlook the things the last administration actually did, are quick to condemn the current administration for hypothetical things they believe they might do in the future.


----------



## AWP (May 30, 2009)

The larger problem as I see it is the potential for an eroision of rights to lead to a larger eroision or outright removal. Now, I think it would take some exceptional circumstances for that to happen, but WRT the 2nd Amendment I can see laws passed during this administration setting the stage for future actions. None of us can see into the future but I think we could all agree that our guns won't go away in the next 4, 8, 12 years.....but none of us can see how this changes our landscape in 30, 40, 50 years.

More than likely, I can see this tug-of-war going from one administration to another tying up legislative and judicial time and money debating something like the AWB. The AWB is on, no it isn't, 4 years later it is on, 8 years later and it is off.....

Either path is damaging in the long run.


----------



## 91stSPS (May 30, 2009)

Molan Labe, let em come for em'.

Personally I do not think it will come to "gun grabbing", just look at how outrageous ammo prices are now?   I went to Cheaper Then Dirt's page trying to get an idea of what hot .22 LR is out there.  They have five pages of ammo for .22LR and on the first page there was maybe 15 items in stock the rest was OUT!!!   
     I have heard, not sure how true, the anti's want to make ammo so expensive we won't be able to afford it.  But as far as Joe and Jane standing stall if there ever was a real confiscation started, I do not see that happening.  Most would fold like a cheap accordian and turn in their firearms.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (May 30, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> The larger problem as I see it is the potential for an eroision of rights to lead to a larger eroision or outright removal. Now, I think it would take some exceptional circumstances for that to happen, but WRT the 2nd Amendment I can see laws passed during this administration setting the stage for future actions. None of us can see into the future but I think we could all agree that our guns won't go away in the next 4, 8, 12 years.....but none of us can see how this changes our landscape in 30, 40, 50 years.


On this, I agree.
I don't believe this administration is going to come for our guns... nor do I believe they would even want to if they could.

But I agree that there is an inherent danger in enacting laws that chip away at our rights.
Who knows what the future holds and what loopholes those laws might provide.


----------



## dusty (May 30, 2009)

B5R's right-there won't be a gun-grab; that would be pushing the audacity thing a little too hard.


----------



## dusty (May 30, 2009)

Here's my prediction:the Democrats lose control of Congress next year before the Obama Administration has enough time to implement extensive, damaging firearms constraints. (After all, it doesn't have _complete_ ownership of the car companies, banking institutions and internet, yet-that takes time and concentration.)

A charismatic Conservative will be elected in 2012, and many of the reversible takeovers, laws and policies will be repaired.

Problem is, we're still letting the SCOTUS legislate, and that gaggle of bloviators will be even more radically liberal than it has been to date. Install a couple more God-and gun-haters in there, and we definitely got problems.

I'll quit anticipating infringements of my First, Second and Fourth Ammendment Rights when another Reagan is in the Lewinsky Room.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 30, 2009)

Bravo Five Romeo said:


> I find it ironic that many of the same people who overlook the things the last administration actually did, are quick to condemn the current administration for hypothetical things they believe they might do in the future.


Not me. I was an equal opportunity hater. They are (were) politicians, they all suck, and seem to have no problem compromising their (our) fellow Americans/Constitution, if it puts a buck in their pocket.

I believe the Gun Grab will take place FIRST through over-taxation on Guns/ammo, and THEN an "assault weapons" ban, then a "cop killer ammo" ban (anything over .380), then a "semi-auto" ban, until we are left with nothing but Bolt-action .22 Long Rifle, with ammo at $100/brick.
Note: it's already $30/brick at our shop now...:uhh:

Meanwhile there will be a huge influx of illegal weaponry (for criminals) brought in from Mexico along with the drugs. (oh yeah, and 1.3% from Canada, just like today's numbers). This weaponry will not only be from China and Russian made weapons, but from the Mexican Military that WE gave/sold them in previous aid packages. (oh, won't THAT be ironic!)

But hey, add me to the "sky is falling" group, please.
:2c:


----------

